# Loose nuts on wheel covers



## Aug (Jul 2, 2013)

I have a 2012 Cruze LS with the 6 speed manual. This morning I was at a stop light and a car pulled up beside me. The driver started trying to get my attention and I rolled down my window. They said I might want to have my rear drivers side tire checked out because it looked like it was wobbling. I drove home and jacked the car up to check it out. The tire was mounted securely. I went to pull the tire off and discovered the nuts for the wheel cover had loosened up enough to give the illusion of a wobbly tire. I checked the nut on the other tires and they were loose as well.


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

That's not uncommon I have had to tighten my hub cap nuts up a couple of times the vibration of the tire will loosen them over time just snug them up Intel you feel a click there is a nub on the nut and a resets on the hub car they lock together


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

You need to secure your nuts man! Jk seriously tho they do untighten just check periodically 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

